# Essie Nail Polish Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice is Nice - More photos here.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2012)

essie go overboard




  	essie no more film












  	essie glamour purse


----------



## Monsy (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 22, 2012)

Splash of Grenadine - more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Essie "Topless & Barefoot" - more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Essie "Meet Me at Sunset" - more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 4, 2012)

Resort Collection 2012.  Full swatches and photos here.


----------



## Monsy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Monsy (Jun 4, 2012)

Essie big spender





  	Essie peach daiquiri


----------



## Monsy (Jun 25, 2012)

Essie topless and barefoot





  	Essie smokin' hot


----------



## Monsy (Jul 1, 2012)

Essie sexy divide


----------



## anne082 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Essie’s Summer 2012 collection*

	Fear Or Desire - A bright orange polish with a vibrant crème finish.
	Mojito Madness - A fun and vibrant lime green polish.
	Bikini So Teeny - A shimmering pastel cornflower blue.
	Off The Shoulder - A bold hot pink polish.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2012)

I love Essie polishes, colours are great ! ( better than OPI ). Did you have the Metallics in the US ? The Poppi Razzi was available on line, but we did have the 5 metallics at the Essie corner !
  	Essie nail polishes are expensive ( 9 - 11 € ), but OPI are around 14 € except online where we can have many very good US brands !


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 2, 2012)

French Affair


----------



## Monsy (Jul 29, 2012)

new essie stylenomics collection!

  	more swatches here
http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2012/07/essie-fall-2012-stylenomics-head.html


----------



## laursbeauty (Aug 8, 2012)

Essie's Penny Talk from the new Metallic line. It's a gorgeous rose gold! More photos HERE.


----------



## laursbeauty (Aug 8, 2012)

Essie's Penny Talk, a gorgeous rose gold. More photos HERE.


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 8, 2012)

Essie Wife Goes On










  	Essie Secret Stash


----------



## NikkiRiches (Aug 9, 2012)

I like the colors , beautiful!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2012)

more pics here 
http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2012/10/essie-stylenomics-head-mistress.html


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2012)




----------

